# Elk Enchiladas



## bassman (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry I didn't smoke these but thought perhaps some folks would like some easy enchiladas.  I made these with corn tortillas, ground elk made into taco meat, canned green chiles, cheddar cheese and Old El Paso enchilada sauce (half red, half green).









I hope you enjoyed these.  I know I did!


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

You can sign me up for a double helping of those!


----------



## erain (Aug 29, 2009)

dang straight Bman!!! looks  great and with elk you know it is!!! nice pics, thks for sharing man!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks great Keith.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice job there bassman. Those look awesome and didi you putt hem in the oven or smoker. they sure sound goood either way.


----------



## bassman (Aug 29, 2009)

These would have gone in the smoker, but my wife threatened me with bodily harm if I smoked them.  She's not quite as big a fan of smoked food as I am.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 29, 2009)

Those sure look good...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Enchiladas... now you've hit a  central nerve. Congrats on a tasty meal, and thanks for sharing.


----------

